# trouble logging on to Walther forum



## OwensDad (Jan 29, 2007)

Sorry to post this here and mods can certainly feel free to remove if the post is a problem.

Tried to log on to waltherforums.com after about a two year absence. Was not able to log on with what I thought my log in details were, but again it is been a long time and I could certainly be wrong about my ID and password. Unfortunately the forum does not mind recognize my e-mail address, so I thought the easiest option would be to simply register anew. However, when I get to the account set up screen, the computer generated verification phrase (the one to avoid scam) only shows a red X. Tried several different computers with different browsers, but the result is the same. Then tried the "contact admins" screen, but unfortunately the same feature with the same result on that page again. 

If anybody has any idea how to get around this, I would highly appreciate your input.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

huh...that's a new one...did the same thing to me...no image, clicked refresh and it tries to load but nothing shows.

Have to find someone that can log in on there and have them report it...


----------



## OwensDad (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks Bruce; so at least it is not just my stupidity standing in my way again :mrgreen:

Hopefully somebody on there can report back; thanks again for your help!


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

If any one can help, I have a screen shot available of what it's doing.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

What's the addy for that site. I'll go check it out.


----------



## OwensDad (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Their forum has a corruption. That red X is a place holder for a web image and/or button. In this case the captcha security. I have seen some using flash for this and it has caused some issues. that might be the problem here I don't know. At any rate it will be their site Admin or another member of staff that has access to the Administrator control Panel. Sorry I couldn't help any.


----------



## OwensDad (Jan 29, 2007)

You did help! You boosted my ego by confirming that it is not ME hat causes the issues :smt082


----------



## OwensDad (Jan 29, 2007)

Just a quick update that they have fixed the problem; thanks for all your help!


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Good to hear...


----------

